# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Garage door has lost its tension

## CPE W&C

How do i re-tension the spring inside my roller door? Its second hand and was working fine, but now ive installed it it isnt :Confused:  
Its a single door(2460mm) wide. Do i need to take the door down again? 
A step by step guide would be nice :Biggrin:  
Cheers
Craig

----------


## m6sports

I just put one up last weekend  
The way we re-tensioned it was to drill a hole large enough to put a screw driver at one end of the metal pole
Loosen both D shackles then turn the pole in the same direction in which the door lifts, It took about 10 turns then hold and get someone to tighten up the D shackles

----------


## CPE W&C

> I just put one up last weekend  
> The way we re-tensioned it was to drill a hole large enough to put a screw driver at one end of the metal pole
> Loosen both D shackles then turn the pole in the same direction in which the door lifts, It took about 10 turns then hold and get someone to tighten up the D shackles

  Was the door down or up?

----------


## m6sports

Down to the ground, we then pulled it up half way and did another couple of turns to be sure

----------


## CPE W&C

> Down to the ground, we then pulled it up half way and did another couple of turns to be sure

  Thanks m6, ill give it a go  :Wink:

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Another way is too roll the door up making sure it's an nice tight roll, carefully let the bottom of the door up out of the guide track and strap with a ratchet strap or similar so you have it free to spin on the center pole which is still clamped. That part shouldn't be a prob as you have no tension anyway so it wont go pop, but be ready so it doesn't flop about, then you need to roll the the whole door over a few times to tension the spring. Direction is important here, you need to have the bottom go over the top towards the front of the opening. As in you're standing under the door with your left arm outside and the right inside you need to wind anti clockwise.  
I reckon this is heaps easier than using a bar thru the center pole imo, no need to undo the clamps either.

----------


## Bloss

Most door manufacturers have instructions in PDF on their websites - all pretty much the same. My advice - take great care as these springs are powerful and can damage the door or people.

----------


## CPE W&C

Door is fixed. Only had to turn the pole 5 times to get the required tension. Thanks for all the answers  :Smilie:

----------


## m6sports

Which method did you end up using

----------


## CPE W&C

I drilled a hole in the pole. Seemed to be the easiest. Drill, loosen, turn, tighten. 
Thanks m6

----------

